# Erkennungs Problem mit Epson DX8450



## Brunsi93 (18. März 2009)

Hallo 

ich habe ein problem mit
meinen drucker! wenn ich ein verlägerungs kabel
zwischen drucker und PC mache Erkennt der den drucker nicht.
wenn ich aber das drucker kabel dierekt am Pc anschließe wird der drucker erkannt! Was kann das Problem sein?
Muss ich ein Längeres Kalbvel kaufen damit ich ohne 
Verlängerungs kabel aus komme?

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## Bonsai (18. März 2009)

Wie lange ist das Verlängerungskabel?

Es scheit nämlich zu lang zu sein und das Datensignal geht aufgrund des Kabelwiderstandes verloren. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass das Kabel kaputt ist.


----------



## Brunsi93 (18. März 2009)

Also das Verlängerungs Kabel ist 3m lang und das Drucker kabel 0,5m also das is beides ja nicht kapput!


----------



## Bonsai (18. März 2009)

Hab auch nen Epson dx8450 und er hängt an dem Druckerkabel + einem USB-Hub, welches ein ca. 1,5m Langes Kabel besitzt und mit meinen Notebook verbunden ist - insgesamt also ca. 2m. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle mit einem kürzeren Kabel versuchen oder (wie bei mir) ein USB-Hub dazwischenschalten, welches das Signal nochmal verstärkt.


----------

